# enceintes direct sur apple TV



## rob3331 (14 Décembre 2013)

bonjour,

je suis confronté à un problème, vivant dans un pays chaud où les surtensions et autres sont fréquentes mon ampli home cinéma vient de cramer.
cet ampli était relié à mon apple TV ce qui me permettait de piloter à la fois image et son. Je lançais Itunes et allumait mon ampli pour profiter du son.
Actuellement je ne souhaite pas me re-équiper d'un ampli home cinéma mais je voudrais connecter directement un kit 2.1 actif directement sur l'apple tv.
La sortie son étant optique,
Ma question est : si j'achete un kit 2.1 équipé du'une entrée optique pourrais-je profitter du son simplement comme si passais par un ampli ?
Merci par avance


----------



## Oizo (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Oui la sortie optique fonctionne sur le même principe que la sortie son via HDMI.


----------

